
Astronaut John W. Young passed away - neurotech1
https://twitter.com/StationCDRKelly/status/949690130842845184
======
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16087154)

